# automatic switching of scenes at the time



## IgorE (Oct 1, 2016)

Простите, если не там, или повторно создал тему ( честно не нашел ) можно ли сделать автоматическое переключение сцен после определенного времени. Или по часам! Спасибо за любой ответ!

Google Translate: "Excuse me, if not there, or re-created theme (honestly did not find) is it possible to make automatic switch scenes after a certain time. Or on the clock! Thanks for any reply!"


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 1, 2016)

The automatic scene switcher for OBS-Studio can switch a scene after a certain amount of time, yes.
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/automatic-scene-switching.395/



> *Scene Round Trip:*
> 
> You can also tell the plugin to follow a sequence of scenes to switch to. To do so you have to first list the scene that triggers the switching after "Scene Round Trip". Each scene name is followed by the duration you desire it to be shown in seconds. So the sequence of "show Cam1 for 10 seconds, then show Cam2 for 25 seconds, then show Cam3 for 5 seconds" would translate to the following line:
> 
> Scene Round Trip,Cam1,10,Cam2,25,Cam3,5



Google Translate: 
Автоматический коммутатор сцены для OBS-Studio может переключить сцену после того, как определенное количество времени, да.
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/automatic-scene-switching.395/



> *Сцена Замкнутый:*
> 
> Вы также можете указать плагин следовать последовательность сцен, чтобы переключиться.
> Для этого вы должны сначала перечислить сцену, которая вызывает переключение после "Сцена Round Trip".
> ...


----------



## IgorE (Oct 1, 2016)

After installing this plugin when you start the program gives an error message! 
The following settings were found for Scene Switcher: (settings file locadet at: C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio/plugin_config/SceneSwitcher/settings.txt)


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 1, 2016)

That message is ok. You should be able to add a source called "Scene Switcher Options" to one of your scenes and then configure the automatic switching there.


----------



## Re-Aktor (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there any solution at the moment?


----------



## yurihead (Jul 9, 2021)

I use OBS Music Edition fork. But this version doesn't see installed plugin.
Is it possible to make it work?


----------

